# New OB Hive



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Hi Beeks

Here is a new ob hive that I got from a guy in Oakland, CA. He brought it about 10 years ago, but never used it. It had been sitting in his garage collecting dust, so he decided to sell on Craigslist. I wrote him immediately and brought it from him. He told me that it a\only holds 3 frames, but to his amazement, it holds six after I showed him 2 frames in one slot. He did not charge me extra for the discovery. In the end, I payed 99 dollars. The ob hive has the exact bee space and the bees love it. Enjoy


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice find and a great price!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow!! Good score.


----------

